# spsp 4/24 Eugene at it again



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

I hit Spsp for the fist time this year...just been too busy and I got there much later than I wanted to. I ended up meeting Eugene, he was fishing next to me. He gave me some pointers....thanks man. Well it was a slow day, but around 1:00pm I caught one perch. Not much longer, we all here someones reel screaming. I turned around to see Eugene on the hook-up. After a few minutes of battling the fish, he had landed a nice 35 incher (believe that was the length..not 100% though) Nice job Eugene....def. has the skills this week!!! 

Ps How did you make out today....I had one hit but that was it...tide kicked in for a bit and couldn't even hold bottom with 6 ounces for about 1 hour than i calmed back down. but grass central... Left at 4:30 and another member from this board moved into my spot...I think it was blueheron..not sure though.


----------



## roy j (Apr 6, 2008)

that was a beautiful fish i was right next to you thanks for hooking my boy up with that leader. we will see you down there again maybe sunday if it dont thunder storm


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

thanx for the report


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

:d:d


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Looking a little flabby there, need to start hitting the gym more and fishing less


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Alright Eugene, thats about enough your making me look bad Hey chris Jr told me to tell you he's catching up with ya:fishing:


----------



## tonio (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes Eugene did put in work that day.
Roy J. I fished beside him, using a casting rod for the third time. Caught two 15 inchers. Eugene was in a chair, his head rolled back, eyes were closing, and the zzzz's were coming. All of a sudden the reel screams and he leaps to his feet and hauls in a 36 inch rock rish. This was the only keeper that I saw that day. 

He saw that I had holes in my swing and found out I was knew to casting reels. He showed me stuff about the casting technique and the spider hitch knot. I wasn't casting bad but now I am casting better. "It was like Babe Ruth pointing to the wall, then hitting a homerun in the direction that he predicted"

Hey Eugene you had a good day it was a pleasure fishing beside you. Much thanks to Roy J for teaching me how to throw a casting real and to Eugene for tightening up my technique. Tight lines to you both


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Way to go.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

wshep, 

Thanks for thinking of me. If you are a DC firefighter, then yes I took your spot when you left and nice meeting you. However, I was there on Friday, 4/25 from about 4:00-9:00pm. 

I only caught some perch using BW's and frozen cut spot (nothing bit the spot). Although it was not crowded, anglers had the entire beach covered. The fishing was very slow for everyone. I saw no keeper stripers caught while I was there. 

Eugene, the next time I go to SPSP I'm going to hunt you down, plunge my sandspike in right next to yours, rub your lop-sided cranium and light your cheap cigar all day long, in the hopes that some of your fishing ju-ju will rub off on me. 

You're willing to share your casting knowledge, knot tying expertise, BWs and tackle with everyone on the beach. Now how about sharing some keeper rockfish with the rest of us. 

Congrats again, glad you're having such a banner year! 

Blue Heron


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go EC!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ouch!*



Anthony said:


> Looking a little flabby there, need to start hitting the gym more and fishing less




Nice catch EC!


----------



## hasselblad28 (May 15, 2006)

I went there on 4/25 but we didn't catch anything. How far out do you have to cast in order to have a chance to land a striper?


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

wshep....nice pics.

Eugene, great job! Nice fish!


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

What kind of outfit do you have there?
Looks like an OM rod but what's the reel?

Nice fish bro!


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

All of the stripers I have caught there have been on my larger poles and out as far as I could get them. My short 9 foot there soo far nada. I have seen though some caught close to shore but to me most of them were caught as far out as you can cast. I believe that is one reason that Eugene has had so much success there this year, he is one of the best casters I have seen. A few feet differnce seems to make a differce esp sometimes getting out past the perch. But that is my opinion. If you saw how far he can cast you would be like wooo. and he does it with ease


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Baited Breath said:


> What kind of outfit do you have there?
> Looks like an OM rod but what's the reel?
> 
> Nice fish bro!



Rod is a 1509 custom wrap by EC and the reel is a Daiwa grandwave 20


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

wshep said:


> All of the stripers I have caught there have been on my larger poles and out as far as I could get them. My short 9 foot there soo far nada. I have seen though some caught close to shore but to me most of them were caught as far out as you can cast. I believe that is one reason that Eugene has had so much success there this year, he is one of the best casters I have seen. A few feet differnce seems to make a differce esp sometimes getting out past the perch. But that is my opinion. If you saw how far he can cast you would be like wooo. and he does it with ease


Yeah.. he's one beast casting machine...  I've seen him put a bait way out there.. almost as far as us.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Looking a little flabby there, need to start hitting the gym more and fishing less


die!!! my toe in your eye sucka


Rocks&Reds said:


> Alright Eugene, thats about enough your making me look bad Hey chris Jr told me to tell you he's catching up with ya:fishing:


 looks like hes doin just fine as it is.


tonio said:


> He saw that I had holes in my swing and found out I was knew to casting reels. He showed me stuff about the casting technique and the spider hitch knot. I wasn't casting bad but now I am casting better. "It was like Babe Ruth pointing to the wall, then hitting a homerun in the direction that he predicted"
> 
> Hey Eugene you had a good day it was a pleasure fishing beside you. Much thanks to Roy J for teaching me how to throw a casting real and to Eugene for tightening up my technique. Tight lines to you both


i didnt do much, you did all the work, nice meetin you and see you again



Blue Heron said:


> wshep,
> 
> 
> Eugene, the next time I go to SPSP I'm going to hunt you down, plunge my sandspike in right next to yours, rub your lop-sided cranium and light your cheap cigar all day long, in the hopes that some of your fishing ju-ju will rub off on me.
> ...


ive been very fortunate with sooo many people willing to help/teach me, just passin on the lil bit i know and learned. i always enjoy hangin out with you, your the man bob!!!



Baited Breath said:


> What kind of outfit do you have there?
> Looks like an OM rod but what's the reel?
> 
> Nice fish bro!


what big e said



wshep said:


> All of the stripers I have caught there have been on my larger poles and out as far as I could get them. My short 9 foot there soo far nada. I have seen though some caught close to shore but to me most of them were caught as far out as you can cast. I believe that is one reason that Eugene has had so much success there this year, he is one of the best casters I have seen. A few feet differnce seems to make a differce esp sometimes getting out past the perch. But that is my opinion. If you saw how far he can cast you would be like wooo. and he does it with ease


you should see some of the people i try to inmitate, now they are good! i suck, but i do ok. theres so much to learn still and improve on, but youll get there to if you want. i just got lucky with the fish. will, your the man, see you again soon



CrawFish said:


> Yeah.. he's one beast casting machine...  I've seen him put a bait way out there.. almost as far as us.


hehe, shut up, who you think had the most influence on my casting. it helps to have the a/c pushin you.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now yall know the AC cant cast,,, who do ya think they are, a bunch of ol fat white guys?   :redface:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I must say the kid puts in the time... Glad to see it's paying off..


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Anthony said:


> Looking a little flabby there, need to start hitting the gym more and fishing less


Lay off man that is just relaxed muscle. With me my muscles are on vacation.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm just joking around, he's probably in better shape than I am.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> who do ya think they are, a bunch of ol fat white guys?   :redface:


Cdog might take offensive to that comment.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

jcreamer said:


> Lay off man that is just relaxed muscle. With me my muscles are on vacation.


thats right!



Anthony said:


> I'm just joking around, he's probably in better shape than I am.


you gettin a toe in your eye when i see ya sat!! die beetch die!!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Why yall talking about EC's shape??? You guys hang out at the beach way too long.


----------

